
Developing Lisp without Emacs - what do you need - nickb
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/6e91e20f2f371b52
======
mcxx
a sane reason

(though I haven't tried anything else) I doubt it, there's anything superior
to the Emacs+SLIME combo

------
pg
vi

